# Aluminum Fat Chance (Casey Kunselman's '88 National Championship Bike)



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

For the Fat fans out there! Casey Kunselman pedaled and carried this thing to victory at the 1988 Cyclocross National Championships. Pretty cool machine... and of course it's really an Alan.

If anyone happens to have any pics from this race I'd love to see them.





































Some more info and a few more pics here:

fiveandaquarter: Fat Chance/Alan Cyclo-Cross Bike of 1988 National CX Champ Casey Kunselman


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Killer bike!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

cable hanger?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Thats a great one!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Other than the decals, is it different from a standard Alan?


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

Sweet. I really need to find/build a vintage cross bike...I guess I'll add that to the never ending list.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Sacrilege!!!!!!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha---never knew about that. Super cool. The Alan frame looks a good deal older than 1988--any experts around? I still miss the Team Fanini Alan track frame I had a couple years back. Fun noodly ride.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> cable hanger?


A taperlew knock off.


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> A taperlew knock off.


They flex


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> A taperlew knock off.


You better get your eyes checked.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

wicked. the flattened-out/ovalized top tube is really a nice design feature.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

KDXdog said:


> Sacrilege!!!!!!


If it makes you feel any better Don Myrah did the same thing with a Ritchey. 

Can't find that pic, I know it's on this forum somewhere.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

misterdangerpants said:


> wicked. the flattened-out/ovalized top tube is really a nice design feature.


Yeah, pretty neat, I never noticed that had that feature back in the day. Now Specialized does it (and probably some others).


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

pint said:


> Sweet. I really need to find/build a vintage cross bike...I guess I'll add that to the never ending list.


They're fun. Somehow I ended up with three of them without really ever looking for them.

Here's another:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Killer bike!


Thanks.

Laffeaux, most likely it's just an off the shelf Alan.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> If it makes you feel any better Don Myrah did the same thing with a Ritchey.
> 
> Can't find that pic, I know it's on this forum somewhere.


Yes, well aware of that one.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

is that a 140 mm stem?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Here's the Myrah pic.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

why couldn't Chance build Myrah a frame w/ Ritchey's geo? Instead the joke wil live forever.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Here's the Myrah pic.


no, no, I meant the one where Don Myrah is racing cross on an Alan with Ritchey decals. I couldn't find the pic, but then I got tired of the must wait 30 seconds between searches thing.

Speaking of re-badging and Fats, I also have a rebadged Fat that was raced by a pro sponsored by a mass produced brand.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> no, no, I meant the one where Don Myrah is racing cross on an Alan with Ritchey decals. I couldn't find the pic, but then I got tired of the must wait 30 seconds between searches thing.
> 
> Speaking of re-badging and Fats, I also have a rebadged Fat that was raced by a pro sponsored by a mass produced brand.


Mongoose?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

w/ the campy parts Myrah's Fat P23 became P26.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Ah--yeah, I don't have a copy of that one saved.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> w/ the campy parts myrah's fat p23 became p26.


lol!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Looks great FB!
I really need to get one of those seatposts (or a Record) for my Alan.
What tires are those?
Have you ridden it? Seems like it would be big.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> w/ the campy parts Myrah's Fat P23 became P26.


That was my joke from a really old thread here!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> Mongoose?


How'd you guess? :thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Shayne said:


> Looks great FB!
> I really need to get one of those seatposts (or a Record) for my Alan.
> What tires are those?
> Have you ridden it? Seems like it would be big.


Yeah, I ride a 54 or 55 so too big.

Front tire is a Tri Cross (not first generation) and the rear is a Vredstein.

Here's Myrah racing one of his old Alans in a race a year or two ago (note the also vintage Brave jersey in the background):


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You mean the guy pooping on the log on the left?


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

that fat chance is super rad. you have some amazing cx bikes with provenance there dave!

that old alan of myrah's looks to have a guerciotti decal on the headtube?

so rad.


----------



## swisscross (Oct 20, 2008)

As cool as the rebadged Alan is...

I would rather have a rear Chris Cross


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

oh my god. that is stunning!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Tainted by that build.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Tainted by that build.


yep... and kinda missing the point.

It's like telling someone that you like your pretty NOS vintage Rawlings mitt better than his heavily used mitt that Babe Ruth played with...

Ok, somewhat exaggerated, but...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> that fat chance is super rad. you have some amazing cx bikes with provenance there dave!
> 
> that old alan of myrah's looks to have a guerciotti decal on the headtube?
> 
> so rad.


Thanks Nate! I figured you'd appreciate the 622! 

I think Guerciotti also put their decals on Alans.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> yep... and kinda missing the point.
> 
> It's like telling someone that you like your pretty NOS vintage Rawlings mitt better than his heavily used mitt that Babe Ruth played with...
> 
> Ok, somewhat exaggerated, but...


I was thinking more like.










vs.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hmmm, now I'm feeling really old Rumphy. I remember when Cougars roamed the road. My first car was a 66 Mustang Fastback. It cost me a whopping $500 if that tells you how old I am.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

swisscross said:


> As cool as the rebadged Alan is...
> 
> I would rather have a rear Chris Cross


Oh my god. I remember lusting heavily after the top Chris Cross on RBR. That thing just turns my crank like no other. That fork!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CS2 said:


> Hmmm, now I'm feeling really old Rumphy. I remember when Cougars roamed the road. My first car was a 66 Mustang Fastback. It cost me a whopping $500 if that tells you how old I am.


Haha! I wish they still did. I love classic cars of all kinds. $500 for a Fastback....thats nuts.
I used to have a 66 Fastback myself. I had to pay a lot more for it....if that tells you how young I am.  

(Sorry for the thread hijack FB)


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Great bike Dave- thanks for the heads up. I like the triple FAT decals on the ST. What's cool is it looks like a race bike, not clean and shiny. Is it light? What size?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

stan lee said:


> Great bike Dave- thanks for the heads up.


Are you sending email notifications, FB?  Put me on the list.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Are you sending email notifications, FB?  Put me on the list.


Somehow I don't think you miss too much over here. 

I only notified cursivearmy 'cause I know he likes the vintage 'cross stuff and while doing that I also CC'd his Lincoln buddy since I figured the internets had to go all the way out that way anyway. 

stan lee, pretty light (lighter than the average steel cross bike then) and it's a 57.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks to the lurker that sent me the pic of Myrah on the "Ritchey":


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

and that looks like a narrow handlebar.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Thanks to the lurker that sent me the pic of Myrah on the "Ritchey":


Cool pic...digging the single front ring with the guard 

Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Cool pic...digging the single front ring with the guard
> 
> Steve


I was just about to say that. Cool set up.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> stan lee, pretty light (lighter than the average steel cross bike then) and it's a 57.


I figured it would be since DC's Alanham is 17 or 18 lbs with all the mods.


----------

